# First duck boat build / project



## awoods (Nov 9, 2015)

Since this is my first go at it (and kind of sentimental) I thought I would post my plan and share progress along the way. I have learned a lot on this forum and always appreciate the experience shares, tips, recommendations, etc. pressure washed it and replaced the wood boards yesterday and started sanding today. Next steps are to prime / seal, give it a bottomland paint job, add some nav lights, a couple seats, and lastly a blind. I have an evinrude 6 for power. Nothing fancy but functional...I guess knowing where the ducks are is key, how you get there isn't important. 

I am really excited with this project as the boat and motor were my grandpas. He grew up in the delta and loved duck hunting more than anything. I know he would be pleased that his boat is being put to good use.

I'll post pics as I go. I hope to be finished by the second opener (most of my duck hunting has been in flooded timber / small holes, just want to open some other opportunities and get away from the crowd). 

Feedback is always appreciated!


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good luck with the build!


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 11, 2015)

Small boats, with small motors in small water.  I like it.

Have fun with it.


----------



## awoods (Nov 11, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> Small boats, with small motors in small water.  I like it.
> 
> Have fun with it.



Well, the sanding has not been fun, should have worn a mask - been hacking up green stuff. But progress...


----------



## chrismhaase (Nov 12, 2015)

Great idea. I am excited to see the work.


----------



## tucker80 (Nov 12, 2015)

Maybe try some aircraft remover (Klean Strip is some good stuff, Rustoleum not so much) to help with the sanding. Be sure to give it a good cleaning before priming. Also use an etching primer to go back. Best of luck!!


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Nov 13, 2015)

Get a 3m paint stripper disc and use the kleen strip with it. It works better/faster in warmer weather. It also burns the skin a little if it gets on you but works great!


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Nov 13, 2015)

Once stripped and ready for primer, give it a good wash with 50/50 mix of cleaning vinegar and water, then a good rinse of water to get the aluminum prepped for the etching primer. The primer can be bought from most auto stores.


----------



## gatortail723 (Nov 15, 2015)

why are you sanding it down.


----------



## chrismhaase (Nov 16, 2015)

Any progress yet?


----------



## awoods (Nov 16, 2015)

gatortail723 said:


> why are you sanding it down.



I figured the primer/paint would stick better.


----------



## awoods (Nov 16, 2015)

chrismhaase said:


> Any progress yet?



About half way done with sanding. Going to finish that by thanksgiving , then head to MS. Will prime the week after that.


----------



## awoods (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks everybody for the tips!


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Nov 16, 2015)

awoods said:


> I figured the primer/paint would stick better.



I had planned to only scuff mine up and do a basic coat and probably could have with attention to the bad areas where paint was really coming up and bubbling. But if you want to get it right the first time and learn in the process is what made me go the whole mile. You probably don't have to, but I know the satisfaction knowing you do now. W ether necessary or not, its all fun! Budget and time permitting.


----------



## awoods (Nov 16, 2015)

Made some progress...sanded and washed it. Next step is to prime / seal.


----------



## rgillham (Nov 22, 2015)

awoods I sent you a PM


----------



## awoods (Dec 4, 2015)

Put down first coat of primer. Going to add a second coat tomorrow. Progress...


----------



## awoods (Dec 5, 2015)

Close to camo'ing it. I mostly hunt bottomland in GA (brownish water) and MS delta (grayish water). I was thinking about painting it olive green and use brown, black, tan for camo details. Any suggestions on paint type / brand, colors, etc. (I know it needs to be matte / not glossy)? Was thinking about brushing on the base coat and using spray cans for the details.


----------



## awoods (Dec 5, 2015)

Also is there a protectant I could apply when finished painting so it lasts longer? I have some polyurethane and the label said not to use on paint.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 5, 2015)

only thing before paint I would have used is gluvit on the inside rivets and seems. If already primed and no known leaks just go with it! And fix/repair as needed.


----------



## rgillham (Dec 5, 2015)

When I painted my boat I tried several different camo looks, wound up settling on the olive green. Have extra cans on hand for later use. It will scratch in areas however when it is fully cured I have found its pretty durable. I touch mine up on the rails a few times due to the blind rub while transporting. Used to keep the paint in the boat under cover for when I needed it.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 6, 2015)

Looks good so far


----------



## awoods (Dec 12, 2015)

Progress update.


----------



## rgillham (Dec 13, 2015)

Looking good


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Dec 13, 2015)

Looks Great and keep posting.


----------



## awoods (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks guys. Camo and nav lights are next. I was thinking about trying out those clamp on nav lights and use a spot light. any better options...?


----------



## awoods (Dec 13, 2015)

Really all I need to do is get around flooded timber, go down a few canals / old river runs, etc. the hunting is done from the bank.


----------



## awoods (Jan 15, 2016)

Making some progress.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 15, 2016)

Like it. Nice work!


----------



## awoods (Jan 25, 2016)

Took her for a test run. No leaks and motor runs strong. Next project is to build a blind.


----------

